# Zombie Outbreak - Sites - Sounds



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Building a zombie invasion that extends through the woods for quite a distance. 

Wanted to add some sounds, and maybe a creepy "failed military intervention" atmosphere.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

My first thought would be machine gun fire in the distance. Follow it up with screaming.

Are you looking for ideas?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey don't forget the med tent or building some where with a gaint red cross. Strob lights that you can turn on and off or some type of flashing lights in the distance would add to the war zone type area. it really depeneds on how envolve you want to get and how well the people who are coming might handle it. You could have helcopter sound, sounds of exsplosion as well as sevral types of gun fire on you sound trek (sp). Heck you could even set small charges off in the distance to throw dirt up in the air (If you do this make sure there is no way anyone could be standing to close to tham) Also you might want to have a sign in the beging of your haunt warning people of how realistic you make it. last thing you need is a vet flipping out on you. My dad is a vet and he refuse to go through my haunt when I have the sound going because at one point last year we had TAPS playing.

Also if you know a lot of hunters or have a gun club in your area you could get spent caseings to have litter the ground. Oh and shread a tent with lots of blood and gore, amo cases every where empty. Hit the yard sales or thrift store for camping equipment those metal cups and plates (if you can find them for cheep) would add to the look of them getting over run. Dang it Now I can picture it in my head and want to do it my self.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Personal I'd set up several separate small speakers, I'd put things like bushes rustling, twigs breaking, and each with a different sort of moaning. That way it would sound like a zombie horde is off in the darkness just beyond what your visitors can see..

Also for easy atmosphere ideas just get some zombie games, they'll have a scene set up and you can probably walk around and get ideas, try 'Resident Evil: Outbreak 1 & 2' plus there just fun games to play, lol...


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare (Apr 18, 2010)

I just finished a sound scape of zombies feasting. If you are interested I could send you a link to download. My next sound album is actually all zombie invasion.


----------



## Shock (Apr 14, 2012)

Prelude to a nightmare I think I speak for everyone when I say post that link man, lol


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> Prelude to a nightmare I think I speak for everyone when I say post that link man, lol


agreed


----------

